# Mandible Fracture



## lkoch829 (Apr 8, 2008)

Does anyone have documentation on whether one can bill for arch bar removal following a mandible fracture repair?  We used code 21470.

Thank you.


----------



## jenndeshon (Apr 9, 2008)

Please see my reply under plastic surgery thread of this same question.

Thanks!
Jennifer, CPC


----------

